
Sonic boom: why clubs are cranking up the quality instead of the volume - omnibrain
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/jan/07/spiritland-brilliant-corners-london-audiophile-bars
======
theandrewbailey
I never placed $10,000+ audiophile-grade sound systems in the context of a
business before. Suddenly they make sense.

